# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  SOLAHART 180j Anode

## leebreck

Hi, 
I'm just about to fit an anode rod to my Solahart 180J 
Anybody out there know what size I should cut it to as its obviously too long at 2 meters.  Also what size socket  
do I need.   
Any tips would also be appreciated.  
                                                           Thanks      Lee

----------


## Smurf

The general answer for anodes in water heaters is "almost as long as the tank itself". 
It mustn't be actually touching the bottom / side of the tank at the opposite end to where it screws in, but it should go most of the way.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> The general answer for anodes in water heaters is "almost as long as the tank itself". 
> It mustn't be actually touching the bottom / side of the tank at the opposite end to where it screws in, but it should go most of the way.

  +1

----------

